# Expanding foam / Gorilla glue query



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

I will shortly be gutting and rescaping my Terribilis vivarium and would like some large sections of wood on the back as part of the hardscaping and have a couple of questions :

Does Gorilla glue 'foam' up the same way as expanding foam and set as hard - meaning its able to secure some substantial pieces of wood?

If I have to resort to expanding foam I realise I need one without mould inhibitors - any particular brands to go for?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

It expands but nowhere near the extent of expanding foam, you'll have to layer it on to hold wood. It ends up much harder than foam IMO.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

I've just done a build with gurrellia glue and its fantastic. It expands a little about 3 times it's size, and so long as both surfaces are wet it sets and holds like concrete. I have a large piece of bog wood fixed to the background in this one, and wanted to test it. it's held on only in three places, due to its shape. I didnt think it would set that well. however i have tried everything to test it to get it off and get budge it. if i wiggle it the entire tank moves its that hard, and its only held by three small dollops of glue. You do have to hold it in place a bit tho at the start. 

All future vivs will use this now as it's fantastic and so quick and easy to use, just dont get it on your sin as it dyes it light brown lol. 

Jay


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

It's still on my nails....USE GLOVES.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Morgan Freeman said:


> It's still on my nails....USE GLOVES.


I used gloves and I still somehow managed to get it on the tips of my fingers. I've even been scrubbing them with a wire scourer to try and get it off as im out for a nice meal tonight and can't turn up with off brown finger tips lol. 

Jay


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

Cheers for the replies, just done a little reading on DB regarding it - ordering shortly


----------

